# resident permit



## Malc N (Jul 3, 2014)

We coming to Spain for 6 months in March.[extended holiday]I have already opened a non resident a/c and will apply for my NIE number.Have been told we need to apply for a resident permit if staying longer than 3 months what do they require for me to get this Cheers Malc N


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Malc N said:


> We coming to Spain for 6 months in March.[extended holiday]I have already opened a non resident a/c and will apply for my NIE number.Have been told we need to apply for a resident permit if staying longer than 3 months what do they require for me to get this Cheers Malc N


You need to sign on a foreign (EU) resident's register. See the sticky on the main Spain page called FAQ's and you'll see what you need in the first post. Keep reading 'cos there's lots of interesting info there!


----------

